# damas de primera agua



## Zerlinetta

Buongiorno, sto leggendo _Tradiciones en salsa verde_ di don Ricardo Palma e mi sono trovata dinanzi alla seguente espressione idiomatica:

"tres damas godas de primera agua"

tutto ciò che ho trovato a riguardo, consultando dizionari online, è che la sua traduzione in inglese è "first-hand" recando l'esempio _noticia de primera agua_. 

Sarebbe giusto interpretarlo in questo caso come "donne (...) schiette"?


----------



## ursu-lab

Nel caso delle notizie, si tratta di "informazioni di prima mano", cioè senza la presenza di intermediari e di cui si è venuti a conoscenza in modo diretto.

Per quanto riguarda le "damas godas" ("godas" in che senso? aristocratiche, immagino), il "de primera agua" potrebbe derivare invece dall'associazione coi diamanti cristallini, *impeccabili*:



> *un diamante perfecto se hace  completamente invisible cuando se sumerge en agua. Por ello se le llama  “de primera agua”*


----------



## 0scar

Io direi " donne spagnole di vecchio ceppo".
Ma _godas_ è un aggettivo spregiativo.


----------



## Zerlinetta

Salve, vi ringrazio per le risposte; tuttavia il problema non è _godas_ bensì l'espressione _de primera agua_ in quel caso

*M*i sembrano accettabili entrambe le interpretazioni. Oscar come sei arrivato a "di vecchio ceppo"?


----------



## ursu-lab

La traduzione di "de primera agua" era quella in neretto, cioè "impeccabili". In effetti non sono stata molto chiara. Ma sarebbe meglio che tu scrivessi la frase intera, perché potrebbe anche avere un senso ironico, ma senza il contesto è impossibile capirlo.


----------



## 0scar

Por el contexto (está en Google) son viejas godas, adivino que  quizo decir de vieja cepa, españolas puras, originales.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Io direi " donne spagnole di vecchio ceppo".
> Ma _godas_ è un aggettivo spregiativo.



Non sempre è spregiativo (Al meno cosi credono loro)
Propio per questo penso che tu hai raggione e si riferisce a "di vechie familie", che rimontano a prima dal XIV


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche "di antico lignaggio".


----------



## Zerlinetta

Tuttavia, se può aiutarvi, il contesto è il seguente: 


_Cuentan del bravo británico que, al escapar de Arequipa perseguido por un piquete de caballería española, pasó frente a un balcón en el que estaban tres damas godas de primera agua que gritaron al fugitivo: - ¡Abur, gringo pícaro!_
El Carajo de Sucre, Don Ricardo Palma​


----------



## Neuromante

Quelo non è il contesto, è sempliccemente la frase dove viene inserita la espresione.


Anche se credo capire che si trovano al Messico servirebbe che ci spiegassi chi stà parlando e se è a un altra persona, a noi, o cosa. Nel caso non fosse il Messico.


----------



## 0scar

Se trata del Perú, siglo XIX, en el contexto de las guerras de la independencia de los criollos contras los godos.

"Él juraba en inglés y por eso un _God dam!_ de Miller, (Dios me condene), a nadie impresionaba. Cuentan del bravo británico que, al escapar de Arequipa perseguido por un piquete de caballería española, pasó frente a un balcón en el que estaban tres damas godas de primera agua que gritaron al fugitivo:
- ¡Abur, gringo pícaro!
Miller detuvo al caballo y contestó:
- Lo de gringo es cierto y lo de pícaro no está probado, pero lo que es una verdad más grande que la Biblia es que ustedes son feas, viejas y putas. _¡God dam!_ " (El carajo de Sucre, Ricardo Palma)


----------



## Zerlinetta

*B*e' il contesto si coglie automaticamente dato che ho indicato titolo (El Carajo de Sucre), genere (Tradiciones) e autore (Ricardo Palma). *E'* evidente che non possa trovarsi in medioevo*.*


----------



## Neuromante

Pero no has indicado, por ejemplo, si se está dirigiendo al lector, o a un grupo de parroquianos en una taberna. Y no todos hemos leído lo que tú estás leyendo, yo no conozco a ese autor, por ejemplo. "Contexto" puestos a rizar el rizo, podría ser "el libro que estoy leyendo" y te aseguro que un par de veces "eso" es precisamente todo el contexto que nos han dado después de haberlo pedido.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Quello non è il contesto, è sempliccemente la frase dove viene in cui è inserita la 'espressione.
> 
> Anche se credo di capire che si trovano al in Messico servirebbe che ci spiegassi chi stàa parlando e se è  si rivolge a un'altra persona, a noi, o cosa. Nel caso non fosse il Messico. ¿Qué significa la última frase?



Todos sabemos cuánto es difícil _lo difícil que es_ aprender a escribir bien en una lengua extranjera, pero leer una y otra vez la frase antes de enviarla podría resultar muy útil a todos. Sobre todo a tí, que podrías descubrir que muchas faltas se deben a la prisa.
Contamos con tu colaboración.

Gracias, 
Larroja 
_moderadora_


----------

